# HR10-250 Software Update



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

So the hard drive on my HR10-250 crashed (3rd time in the many years I have had it) so I restored an image from an old version (I believe it is 3.x) and am now having some problems. Since the old days of having it, I have upgraded to an HD TV that I am using the HDMI port on and I no longer have a phone line in my house. The 6.x version of software is needed in order to change the audio output to PCM - the only way I can get my TV to recognize the audio through the HDMI cable. I have temporarily hooked it up using standard Red/White/Yellow AV cables so I have some sound, but then I miss the HD programming. Anyway, is there a way to force a software update from the satellite without using a phone line at all?

Also, I have 2 HR21's coming on Saturday, but still plan to use the HR10-250 in the kitchen. If I cannot force the update without a phone line, any ideas as to how long I need to wait to call DTV to request another "free swap" of my dvr?


----------



## toddrohner (Jun 14, 2006)

IIRC, a phone call is necessary. I would suggest bringing the box to a friend's house who has a phone line to let it call in.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

toddrohner said:


> IIRC, a phone call is necessary. I would suggest bringing the box to a friend's house who has a phone line to let it call in.


Yeah, I thought about this and it may be the way to go. Right now, it is hooked up to my main tv in the living room, but after Saturday will be going into the kitchen. I'm going to test the HDMI on the kitchen TV tonight, and if the audio works then I can just leave it as is. Thanks and I will report back on it tomorrow!


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> So the hard drive on my HR10-250 crashed (3rd time in the many years I have had it) so I restored an image from an old version (I believe it is 3.x) and am now having some problems. Since the old days of having it, I have upgraded to an HD TV that I am using the HDMI port on and I no longer have a phone line in my house. The 6.x version of software is needed in order to change the audio output to PCM - the only way I can get my TV to recognize the audio through the HDMI cable. I have temporarily hooked it up using standard Red/White/Yellow AV cables so I have some sound, but then I miss the HD programming. Anyway, is there a way to force a software update from the satellite without using a phone line at all?
> 
> Also, I have 2 HR21's coming on Saturday, but still plan to use the HR10-250 in the kitchen. If I cannot force the update without a phone line, any ideas as to how long I need to wait to call DTV to request another "free swap" of my dvr?


 If they are coming to "swap" your Hr10. You won't need to call in. Thw swap includes returning your old TIVO


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

No, they are leaving the old Tivo so I can use it in another room.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> No, they are leaving the old Tivo so I can use it in another room.


 Be sure and clear about that. They continue to "swap" those recievers. The point is top get the MPEG2 IRD's off the street. The reason for the "swap" is that people are goetting multiple IRD's for free. So from what I understand the orders say take the old one with you. So the installers take them when they leave


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, I was very clear that I was keeping it and my work order shows relocating 2 existing IRD's (all that I currently have), so I'm not worried at all about them taking it. But I may try sometime down the road to get another MPEG4 DVR for a free swap if I can. I have been a DTV customer since 1996, and the only things "free" I have ever gotten up to this point was a couple of installs (I also have installs that I paid for in the past showing on my account). Now that I need to lease the new DVR's, I think they should be giving them to me for free!


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Starchy77 said:


> Yes, I was very clear that I was keeping it and my work order shows relocating 2 existing IRD's (all that I currently have), so I'm not worried at all about them taking it. But I may try sometime down the road to get another MPEG4 DVR for a free swap if I can. I have been a DTV customer since 1996, and the only things "free" I have ever gotten up to this point was a couple of installs (I also have installs that I paid for in the past showing on my account). Now that I need to lease the new DVR's, I think they should be giving them to me for free!


 I understad the way you feel. i am not questioning that. Unfortunately not me or any one else deserves it for "free" after you swap. I had 2 HD Tivos. They were both bought for cah at BB. I still paid for my 3rd and 4th HRxx. I hope that it works out for. The free swaps are almost over. I think TOM said get it while you can. I could be wrong on that. Only time will tell.


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

MIAMI1683 said:


> I understad the way you feel. i am not questioning that. Unfortunately not me or any one else deserves it for "free" after you swap. I had 2 HD Tivos. They were both bought for cah at BB. I still paid for my 3rd and 4th HRxx. I hope that it works out for. The free swaps are almost over. I think TOM said get it while you can. I could be wrong on that. Only time will tell.


I didn't mean that I deserve anything for "free", I understand I will be paying a lease fee each month so it in no way would be free. I would much rather purchase the unit up front and own it, but anyway back to the story.....

The HDMI cable works fine for the audio on my TV in the kitchen. After seeing this, I went to add a season ticket and cannot use the DVR functionality until it makes a phone call! Now I just need to decide if this is ok, if I should take it to a friends house to make the call, or if I should just drop the old, damaged hard drive back in it and call DTV for a replacement. Anyone know what they would swap out the HR10-250 for right now? Maybe a refurb HR20? I wont do anything with it, though, until after my install on Saturday.


----------

